# Reading the drills and planning the training



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....that's too cute!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Barb - I love how glossy and rich his coat/color looks.  

We needs more pics<:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb that is FABULOUS!!! You should use THAT for his GRF field picture. LOL "the Trainer". Tito what a patient wonderful soul you have. The EPITOME of a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi just told me to hijack it, blow it up she wants it in our bedroom. She LOVES her some Tito. :--heart:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, Tito loves him some Teddi, too....wants to go dock jumping with her....a romantic date....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL, I just might!



Maxs Mom said:


> Barb that is FABULOUS!!! You should use THAT for his GRF field picture. LOL "the Trainer". Tito what a patient wonderful soul you have. The EPITOME of a Golden Retriever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a fabulous photo LOL He does have to plan his strategy after all!

Edit to add: But that glint in his eye says perhaps he is planning how to do things his way


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent! I noticed the dog had the transmitter. Will you be wearing the collar? :wavey:

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he may be looking for loopholes! What an awesome picture!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> I think he may be looking for loopholes! What an awesome picture!!!!


He's trying to figure out what she missed!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, and the little monster had it set on 13 !



EvanG said:


> Excellent! I noticed the dog had the transmitter. Will you be wearing the collar? :wavey:
> 
> EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sent that photo to my training partner, and he replied...
"I didn't realize Tito wears glasses. That would explain some things about his performance..."


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> yep, and the little monster had it set on 13 !


Bad dog! 

EvanG


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! gave me a good laugh! How cute!


----------



## TYPERCOP (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just awesome!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

hahaha. That is probably the cutest picture I've seen in a while.


----------

